# List of top Concentrate flavours



## kyle_redbull (25/10/16)

Hi All

Would it be possible to make a sticky list of the top Concentrate flavours by their respective brands? I know it sounds hard and everyone has their own opinion but to help out us beginners on which is the best apple flavour, banana, creams, custards, tobaccos, menthol etc.

This will help me as well as many others on which brands have the best flavourings in their respective categories?



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCollz (25/10/16)

ive been making my own juice for a while and list like that could still be helpful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (25/10/16)

+1 for list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsiSan (25/10/16)

This would be practical, but many of the flavours are not specifically the best, it is just the best for that recipe. To compile a list of that magnitude would take a couple of months.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA (25/10/16)

Perhaps it should be a list of most used concentrates for example : Sugar Cookie or Vanilla beam i see gets used alot. 

For new DIY'ers, a list of most used concentrates will help alot as theyll then know whats nice etc and not just go buy what sounds nice or the picture looks good. I have done this before where the picture and the term sounds great and then ends up tasting like poop.

I love fruity recipes so i use the following alot:

TFA Kiwi
TFA Grape Candi
TFA Sweet Strawberry
TFA Dragon fruit
TFA Watermelon sweet

The fruit flavors can be used as single flavor juice or mixed together and tastes good.

Also good and what i have used in deserts etc:

Bravarian Cream
Sugar Cookie
Double Chocolate
New York Cheese Cake
Graham Cracker
Cinnamon Danish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsiSan (25/10/16)

Ah I see where you are going with this. Essentially there are plenty of basic must have / use alot concentrates (Bavarian Cream and VBIC probably the most popular). Personally I go through phases. And I am for the most part off creams, but really loving beverages and cinnamon. I also love my baked goods but cant stand any form of a cheesecake. So this comes down to personal preference.

Furthermore, I have TFA coconut which to me is horrific, but in the 1 recipe I use it in it shines. But cant seem to mix it with anything else (I even tried adapting and spinning off the recipe), But FA coconut is a dream to mix with in most cases. So there we have experience.

I think to build a flavour profile to you personal taste is going to take some time, and unfortunately money. As we are all different I can only recommend you concentrates but ultimately if you dont like it, you dont like it. 

So I agree build a list of the most common ingredients used in conjunction to create a couple of recipes of different spectrums (fruit, baked, dessert, beverage, etc) 

I would really add TFA Strawberry Ripe to any fruity collectors stash

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (25/10/16)

Could we also list the brand of flavour I. E I only use CAP Vanilla custard, TFA Bav Cream, CAP sweat cream etc. I really feel this will help loads of people and we have some really good mixers here that can share their knowledge @Andre @rogue zombie etc 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA (25/10/16)

+1 on Strawberry Ripe, Forgot to add that to my list as i use it alot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/10/16)

I don't see why not. It is subjective, I may love certain ones that others do not, but it will give people a general idea of the good ones out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (25/10/16)

Probably the easiest way to get an idea of aggregated preferences is to go to ELR, click on flavours and rank those according to the number of recipes. It will have a historical bias for TPA and CAP (because they have been around the longest) but you'll get a solid list of sterling concentrates. Here's the link: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavors?sort=num_recipes&direction=desc


----------



## RichJB (25/10/16)

This isn't a list of the top concentrates as I don't have enough experience to judge that. However, it's a list of popular flavours that new mixers probably need if they wish to make many top recipes or create their own. If I was starting out DIY again, these are the flavours I'd get first.

Creams and Custards:
Cap Vanilla Custard v1
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (Cap sub)
TFA Vanilla Swirl
TFA Bavarian Cream
FA Vienna Cream
FA Cream Fresh
FW Sweet Cream (TFA sub)
FA Meringue (TFA sub)
FA Marshmallow (TFA or Cap sub)

Bakery bases:
Cap Sugar Cookie v2 (v1 if you can find it)
Cap Cinnamon Danish Swirl
Cap NYC Cheesecake
TFA Cheesecake with Graham Crust
TFA Graham Cracker (Clear) (FW sub)
Inw Biscuit
FA Cookie
FW Yellow Cake

Base additives:
Acetyl Pyrazine
Ethyl Maltol
Erythritol or TFA Sweetener

Fruits:
TFA Strawberry and Strawberry Ripe
Cap Sweet Strawberry
Inw Raspberry
For almost everything else, FA's fruits are the safest

Drink bases:
FA Lemon Sicily
LA Lemonade
FA Brandy
TFA Kentucky Bourbon
FA Jamaica Rum
TFA Energy Drink
FA Dark Bean Espresso
FA UP (Wayne's favourite coffee)

Chocolates:
Inw Milk Chocolate
FA Cocoa & Chocolate
TFA Double Chocolate (clear)

Caramel and Butterscotch:
FA Carmel
FW Butterscotch
FW Butterscotch Ripple
TFA Caramel Classic

Nuts:
TFA Pistachio
FA Almond
FW or FA Hazelnut
FW Butter Pecan
FA Nut Mix
TFA Peanut Butter

Tobaccos:
Too many to mention but considering that FA's Burley, Virginia and Desert Ship are used very often in cigarette blends, those are probably three essentials to have.

Odds and ends:
Breakfast cereals - TFA seem to have the market on these
Spices - FA Cardamom, Clove, Cinnamon, Anise, etc.
Yogurts - Cap Creamy and Greek
Vanillas - FA's Classic/Bourbon/Tahiti and Cap French Vanilla

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## kyle_redbull (25/10/16)

Patrick said:


> Probably the easiest way to get an idea of aggregated preferences is to go to ELR, click on flavours and rank those according to the number of recipes. It will have a historical bias for TPA and CAP (because they have been around the longest) but you'll get a solid list of sterling concentrates. Here's the link: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavors?sort=num_recipes&direction=desc


Problem with ELR is that some of the data is outdated 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (25/10/16)

RichJB said:


> This isn't a list of the top concentrates as I don't have enough experience to judge that. However, it's a list of popular flavours that new mixers probably need if they wish to make many top recipes or create their own. If I was starting out DIY again, these are the flavours I'd get first.
> 
> Creams and Custards:
> Cap Vanilla Custard v1
> ...


This is what I mean thanks @RichJB this is much appreciated. Please keep adding once it's comprehensive enough admin can make it a sticky hopefully 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (25/10/16)

Thanks, @kyle_redbull. Just to reiterate, these aren't my recommendations, I haven't mixed enough to be able to recommend yet. But I do read a lot of notes, browse ELR, look at recipes from all over. And these are the flavours that keep coming up as the recommended choices, time and time again. That's not to say that, in recipe X, flavour Y won't work better than one of the flavours I listed. It will. But for someone starting to mix and wanting to narrow down the enormous range of choices available, I think these flavours will give a usable base that will make a lot of top recipes and still give scope to try your own mixes.

From my experience with starting DIY, I'm still sitting with flavours like Silly Rabbit, Bananas Foster and Hawaiian Drink which were bought for no other reason than they looked interesting. It's not that they're bad flavours, it's just that they're not used very much. The flavours I've listed are, I feel, a better and more methodical starting point than just hitting and hoping. Although if anybody wants to expand the list and add more "must have" flavours, please do. Those were just the ones that came to mind as I was typing the post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (25/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Thanks, @kyle_redbull. Just to reiterate, these aren't my recommendations, I haven't mixed enough to be able to recommend yet. But I do read a lot of notes, browse ELR, look at recipes from all over. And these are the flavours that keep coming up as the recommended choices, time and time again. That's not to say that, in recipe X, flavour Y won't work better than one of the flavours I listed. It will. But for someone starting to mix and wanting to narrow down the enormous range of choices available, I think these flavours will give a usable base that will make a lot of top recipes and still give scope to try your own mixes.
> 
> From my experience with starting DIY, I'm still sitting with flavours like Silly Rabbit, Bananas Foster and Hawaiian Drink which were bought for no other reason than they looked interesting. It's not that they're bad flavours, it's just that they're not used very much. The flavours I've listed are, I feel, a better and more methodical starting point than just hitting and hoping. Although if anybody wants to expand the list and add more "must have" flavours, please do. Those were just the ones that came to mind as I was typing the post.


It's great help and much appreciated bud

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro (26/10/16)

Personal taste is just that. So my currant flavor list would have no bearing at all on what other people might like. 

Remembering back to my earliest days of vaping when I started doing DIY, and very soon after finding out that there are a lot of flavors that I do not like that others do. And the period when I bought a few hundred premades, most that were hyped by other folks, and tossing almost all of them in the trash after trying them. Hyped joose to me is all to often done by folks willing to settle on them rather than learn how to make their own perfect vapes themselves. I eventually did learn how to DIY for my personal tastes instead, never looked back and also learned that my tastes can change over time to the point that once favored DIY (or premade) ADV's are no longer made or vaped. As for premades I mostly stopped buying them. However right now I know of three that I would routinely buy and vape in my daily/nightly rotations (for however long they worked well for me), and they are all three from two SA makers. I could probably make close enough to them myself, but I choose to not clone the work done by others. 

My favorite flavors that I currently use are the NEF's I extract myself and those bought from specific sources. With many left over flavors on hand as well they can sometimes be used to add a new twist in other recipes I come up with. That's a door opened to you when you learn each flavor by itself to your own tastes. But now days new to me flavors/additives are only bought when I feel like I need a change to something entirely new because I have already earned my own joose happy place.


----------



## KZOR (26/10/16)

My list is ONLY the flavourings I have too order frequently :

Capella : Sugar cookie V2
Capella : Sweet strawberry
Capella : Vanilla Bean IC

Flavour West : Bavarian cream

Fa : Caramel
Fa : Cinnamon Danish
Fa : Greek yogurt
Fa : Milk chocolate
Fa : Ripe strawberry
Fa : Sweet cream
Fa : Vanilla swirls

FlavourArt : Mandarin
FlavourArt : Marshmallow
FlavourArt : Peppermint
FlavourArt : White peach
FlavourArt : Vienna cream

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IcedVape (26/10/16)

StompieZA said:


> Perhaps it should be a list of most used concentrates for example : Sugar Cookie or Vanilla beam i see gets used alot.
> 
> For new DIY'ers, a list of most used concentrates will help alot as theyll then know whats nice etc and not just go buy what sounds nice or the picture looks good. I have done this before where the picture and the term sounds great and then ends up tasting like poop.
> 
> ...


Sorry pretty new to mixing but what is TFA? Is it flavour apprentice?

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (26/10/16)

Yes ...... but there is only a Fa on the bottles.
https://valleyvapour.co.za/product-category/bulk-flavour-concentrates/tfa-30-100-ml/


----------



## IcedVape (26/10/16)

Great thanks

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (26/10/16)

For tobaccos, INW all the way! Very greatful to @Richio for bringing in all these awesome tobaccos lately

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/10/16)

From here: https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/wiki/first_order_flavors

*Newest Results:*
Results from a survey /u/Eizooz conducted:

*Flavoring* *Votes*
TFA STRAWBERRY RIPE 18
CAP VANILLA CUSTARD V1 15
TFA BAVARIAN CREAM 11
TFA DRAGON FRUIT 9
TFA VANILLA SWIRL 9
FA FUJI 8
TFA VANILLA BEAN ICE CREAM 8
CAP SWEET STRAWBERRY 7
LA BANANA CREAM 7
CAP NEW YORK CHEESECAKE 6
TFA STRAWBERRY 6
FA MERINGUE 5
FW YELLOW CAKE 5
TFA CHEESECAKE GRAHAM CRUST 5
TFA PEAR 5
FA COOKIE 4
FA VIENNA CREAM 4
INW BISCUIT 4
These are the flavors most recommended by fellow DIY-ers for a first order. In general they should be considered some of the tastiest, but also in most cases versatile for multi-flavor mixes. This is the result of a contest post in March 2015.

*Overall Top Twenty*
*Mfr* *Flavor* *Votes*
TFA Strawberry Ripe 44
TFA Strawberry (Original) 36
TFA Bavarian Cream 34
TFA Dragonfruit 27
CAP Sweet Strawberry 24
FA Fuji 22
TFA Vanilla Swirl 21
FA Vienna Cream 21
CAP Vanilla Custard 20
TFA Pear 19
FA Cookie 17
TFA Graham Cracker Clear 17
TFA Peach Juicy 16
TFA RY4 Double 16
TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust 15
LA Banana Cream 13
TFA Sweet Cream 12
FA Cream Fresh 11
FA Meringue 11
TFA Peanut Butter 11
*TFA Top 10*
*Mfr* *Flavor* *Votes*
TFA Strawberry Ripe 44
TFA Strawberry (Original) 36
TFA Bavarian Cream 34
TFA Dragonfruit 27
TFA Vanilla Swirl 21
TFA Pear 19
TFA Graham Cracker Clear 17
TFA Peach Juicy 16
TFA RY4 Double 16
TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust 15
*CAP Top 9*
*Mfr* *Flavor* *Votes*
CAP Sweet Strawberry 24
CAP Vanilla Custard 20
CAP Marshmallow 9
CAP NY Cheesecake 6
CAP Vanilla Cupcake 6
CAP Cinnamon Danish Swirl 5
CAP Golden Pineapple 2
CAP Apple Pie V2 1
CAP Super Sweet (Sucralose) 1
*FA Top 10*
*Mfr* *Flavor* *Votes*
FA Fuji 22
FA Vienna Cream 21
FA Cookie 17
FA Cream Fresh 11
FA Meringue 11
FA Custard 8
FA Apple Pie 7
FA Lemon Sicily 5
FA Pear 5
FA Marshmallow 3

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## RichJB (29/10/16)

Those are absolutely bang on, @Andre. The only one of the Top 20 that surprises me a bit is TFA Pear. I haven't seen that used a lot, nor any Pear come to think of it. I would think that FA Marshmallow (or TFA or Cap) is a lot more useful for a first DIY order than any Pear.


----------



## Andre (29/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Those are absolutely bang on, @Andre. The only one of the Top 20 that surprises me a bit is TFA Pear. I haven't seen that used a lot, nor any Pear come to think of it. I would think that FA Marshmallow (or TFA or Cap) is a lot more useful for a first DIY order than any Pear.


Many use Pear as a sweetener, maybe that is why.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (29/10/16)

That list shows the dominant trend of mostly sweet, strawberry based juices that everyone keeps going gaga over. Which is fine if you want to make any strawberry cream/cheesecake juice, but if you want more out of DIY you're going to have to cast a wider net.



RichJB said:


> I would think that FA Marshmallow (or TFA or Cap) is a lot more useful for a first DIY order than any Pear.



This list was made last year when most people only used TFA, folks have been slow to take up on the awesomeness that is FA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (29/10/16)

Agree about the Strawberry thing. Skiddlz has just released yet another Strawb/Ripe/Dragon/Bav Cream/Cheesecake GC combo, and NotCharlesManson is working on another Strawberry Shortcake. And then Wayne will do the rerererereremix of Strawberry Ice Cream cone/shake/cereal milk. I'm sure they'll all be very tasty but how many more strawberry dairies can we take? They seem to be just going around in circles now. Give them another year and they'll have come full circle back to Mustard Milk. 

I really like Shaner's stuff. Firstly, he uses only FA (or darn close to only) and secondly he actually has some new ideas. Prickly Pear, Fig and Ginger Yogurt is my idea of something new and fresh. I've just mixed up his Coconut and Watermelon Slushy, looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Those are absolutely bang on, @Andre. The only one of the Top 20 that surprises me a bit is TFA Pear. I haven't seen that used a lot, nor any Pear come to think of it. I would think that FA Marshmallow (or TFA or Cap) is a lot more useful for a first DIY order than any Pear.



Pear for me all the way!! After my dusty pear saga, I am on the hunt for any decent pear!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (29/10/16)

Haha, I am sure FA Pear will give you all the creamy sweet goodness you desire. I have Cly Pear somewhere, I'm a bit nervous about it. But it's not a flavour I have used yet. If the Cly doesn't work, I'll probably just get FA and be done with it. 

I was hoping that FA Red Wine would be good. A red wine pear dessert would be something different. But apparently the FA Wines are not for vaping and are to be avoided.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (29/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Agree about the Strawberry thing. Skiddlz has just released yet another Strawb/Ripe/Dragon/Bav Cream/Cheesecake GC combo, and NotCharlesManson is working on another Strawberry Shortcake. And then Wayne will do the rerererereremix of Strawberry Ice Cream cone/shake/cereal milk. I'm sure they'll all be very tasty but how many more strawberry dairies can we take? They seem to be just going around in circles now. Give them another year and they'll have come full circle back to Mustard Milk.
> 
> I really like Shaner's stuff. Firstly, he uses only FA (or darn close to only) and secondly he actually has some new ideas. Prickly Pear, Fig and Ginger Yogurt is my idea of something new and fresh. I've just mixed up his Coconut and Watermelon Slushy, looking forward to it.



Skiddlz also just released a fried oreo, manson has done a bunch of interesting profiles with other fruits, wayne did cuprian etc, so I don't get the going round in circles thing, but yeah theres a ton of strawberry recipes, and people are still chasing the profile because a.)strawberry is lekker and b.) it hasn't really been nailed down properly as a profile yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (29/10/16)

Yeah, I liked the idea of NotCharlesManson's Guava Lime candies, that sounds excellent as guava isn't used widely. And I've mixed up Wayne's Casino Pier and 'Sicle which are also both good and different. 

But if I open a recipe now and see any two of TFA Strawb, Ripe or Cap Sweet Strawb, paired with any of Cheesecake GC, Bav, VBIC or Vanilla Swirl, I just hit the Back button immediately. Been there, done that. If they pick a Strawb or two and then mix it with Ginger and Bourbon or something then fine, we have something new and I'm interested again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Agree about the Strawberry thing. Skiddlz has just released yet another Strawb/Ripe/Dragon/Bav Cream/Cheesecake GC combo, and NotCharlesManson is working on another Strawberry Shortcake. And then Wayne will do the rerererereremix of Strawberry Ice Cream cone/shake/cereal milk. I'm sure they'll all be very tasty but how many more strawberry dairies can we take? They seem to be just going around in circles now. Give them another year and they'll have come full circle back to Mustard Milk.
> 
> I really like Shaner's stuff. Firstly, he uses only FA (or darn close to only) and secondly he actually has some new ideas. Prickly Pear, Fig and Ginger Yogurt is my idea of something new and fresh. I've just mixed up his Coconut and Watermelon Slushy, looking forward to it.


Have just mixed Shaner's Indian Chai Iced Coffee!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (29/10/16)

Yeah, Shaner is the bomb. If you've bought concentrates for HIC's recipes, you can pretty much do everything that Shaner concocts as well. In that Chai Coffee recipe, the only three non-FA ingredients are:
Koolada
TFA Brown Sugar
NF Ginger

Those are probably the three non-FA flavours that HIC uses most as well. It's nice having two top mixers with a common and limited range of concentrates required. If they are indeed two different mixers. With all the speculation circulating these days of who and what HIC is, you never know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (16/11/16)

Where can I find Skiddlz, shaner and notcharlesmason recipes 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (16/11/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Where can I find Skiddlz, shaner and notcharlesmason recipes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


www.e-liquid-recipes.com  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (19/11/16)

@RyanBeast

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (30/11/16)

Any other top flavours that may be new that we can add?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (30/11/16)

I'm tempted to nominate sweaty cow milk and Fugi. But that will be a bit cryptic for those who missed the Mr Hardwicks' radio show last night. Instead, and with the imminent release of the Jungle Flavors line, I would say:

JF Strawberry Sweet
JF Yellow Cake

If I was a new DIYer, those are two I'd get from the start. The Strawberry Sweet pairs with TFA Ripe and replaces Cap Sweet Strawberry (but at lower percentages) for a "strawberry blend". The Yellow Cake is a good replacement for Flavor West's, just without the radioactive waste, bilharzia, mountain goat phlegm and other additives which made the FW namesake so lip-smackingly tasty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (1/5/17)

In the general spirit of the "I'm new to DIY, what should I buy first?" question, I thought I'd add E-juice Makers' list of "the first 25 flavours to buy". E-juice Makers is a collective including Jenn Jarvis, Ckemist/atommcree, Kopel/HocusKrocus, ConcreteRiver and several others. So this list is the result of a lot of mixing experience. Here is their suggestion:


Vanilla Custard (Choose either v.1 or v.2) - Capella
Sweet Cream - Flavor West
Bavarian Cream - The Flavor Apprentice
Vienna Cream - FlavourArt
Vanilla Swirl - The Flavor Apprentice
Cream Fresh - FlavourArt
Meringue - FlavourArt
Marshmallow - FlavourArt
Apple Pie - FlavourArt
Yellow Cake - Flavor West
Cinnamon Roll - Flavor West
Cream Cheese Icing - Lorann
Tiramisu aka Coffee with Cream - FlavourArt
Caramel - FlavourArt
Sweet Strawberry - Jungle Flavors
Blueberry - Flavor West
Cherry - FlavourArt
Fuji Apple - FlavourArt
Raspberry - Inawera
Key Lime - TFA
Dragonfruit - The Flavor Apprentice
Oba Oba - FlavourArt
RY4 Double - The Flavour Apprentice
Erythritol - Jungle Flavors
Ethyl Maltol - The Flavor Apprentice
I agree with most of that list. The ones I'd replace would be:

FW Cinnamon Roll: I guess it's useful for bakery + cinnamon. I'd find either TFA Cheesecake GC or Cap NY Cheesecake to be more useful, though.

FA Tiramisu: I suppose this is in the list for its versatility as it can be a coffee or the base of a bakery. But it doesn't work in anything for me. I would look for some profile other than coffee and would replace it probably with Cap Sugar Cookie.

FA Cherry: I'd use Inawera Cherries (plural) if I wanted a cherry flavour. But I'd rather have Pear in my first 25, either FA or TFA or Inw. 

TFA Key Lime: this is no-fly so I'd probably replace with Inw Lime or Lime Shisha, or maybe FA Aurora. I'm not sure I'd have a Lime in my first 25, though. I love bananas more so maybe TFA Banana Cream.

Erythritol: Hard to find, I'd replace with Cap Super Sweet.

Ethyl Maltol: other than sweetener, I wouldn't get any additives (Smooth, Sour, etc) to start with. I'd replace this with either FW Hazelnut or Flv Milk & Honey, both good versatile additions to round out many recipes.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Lingogrey (1/5/17)

RichJB said:


> In the general spirit of the "I'm new to DIY, what should I buy first?" question, I thought I'd add E-juice Makers' list of "the first 25 flavours to buy". E-juice Makers is a collective including Jenn Jarvis, Ckemist/atommcree, Kopel/HocusKrocus, ConcreteRiver and several others. So this list is the result of a lot of mixing experience. Here is their suggestion:
> 
> 
> Vanilla Custard (Choose either v.1 or v.2) - Capella
> ...



I agree with most of the above AND with your substitutions (although I would definitely rather have INW Lime than a banana cream). I find it very surprising that the only INW concentrate listed is Raspberry (which is great, and a must have) and I cannot see any starter list complete without INW Cactus and INW Biscuit (or then JF Biscuit, which I haven't tried - but they seem interchangeable). It's also strange that the only 'tobacco' flavor (if you can call it that) listed is TFA RY4 Double. I would at least include one easy to work with (great even at 4 % solo) 'truer' tobacco flavor such as INW AM4A. I'm not quite sure what I would 'bump off' to include these concentrates in a list of 25 and it would really only be according to my personal preferences - but I would say the AM4A replacing the RY4 Double (FA Caramel and some Vanillas included on the list if you want to create a RY4), the Biscuit replacing the FW Sweet Cream (enough good other creams on the list), and the Cactus replacing the FW Blueberry or the FA Oba Oba

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lingogrey (1/5/17)

RichJB said:


> Haha, I am sure FA Pear will give you all the creamy sweet goodness you desire. I have Cly Pear somewhere, I'm a bit nervous about it. But it's not a flavour I have used yet. If the Cly doesn't work, I'll probably just get FA and be done with it.
> 
> I was hoping that FA Red Wine would be good. A red wine pear dessert would be something different. But apparently the FA Wines are not for vaping and are to be avoided.


About a year ago I tried making a spiced pears poached in red wine without a red wine concentrate. I combined INW sparkling wine and INW Black Tea (the latter for the 'tannins') as my 'red wine' with some INW Pear, Cap VC V1, a tiny bit of INW Shisha Chai and some supporting ingredients in very small % s (cannot remember exactly what they were). I thought that it was a great idea at the time (and it might be; my execution might have just sucked), but it was revolting! (and steeping for months just made it much worse )

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (1/5/17)

I suppose the thinking behind the RY4 Double was that not many people are into tobacco vapes. So they included RY4 which may initially satisfy those few but still have some use as a dessert flavour for the non-tobacco crowd. It's used quite commonly in custards and the like so it's not a total bust for those who don't like tobaccos per se.

It's really tough to narrow down to 25. Their selection has no cheesecakes, no biscuits/cookies, no chocolates, no candies, no alcohols, no beverages, no melons, no exotics, no mints, and many fruits missing. Still I reckon it's a decent starting point. Seeing as Kopel was involved, I'm surprised that Jasmine, Violet, Hibiscus and Honeysuckle didn't make the list. I guess the rest ganged up and talked him out of those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (1/5/17)

@RichJB I would add TFA bavarian cream and Cap sugar cookie v1.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (1/5/17)

The TFA Bavarian is in the list. I agree fully on Cap SC. I think any new mixer who put Cap VC and SC as the first two items on their shopping list wouldn't go far wrong. At the very least, you'd have the ingredients for ID10-T's Simple Sugar Cookie.

Between them, Cap SC1 and VC1 are used in 9882 recipes on ATF. So it's not like you're ever going to be sitting around wondering what you can mix with them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## playa4life (21/5/17)

This thread just made me more hungry and just a tad bit more anxious to get started on my DIY Journey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stephen.johnson2 (22/5/17)

Hi All;

I am looking for a super strong peppermint; - I have made a chocolate and all the mint i throw in it gets overpowered. If i could also get a xxx menthol kick to it, it would be delicious 

Thanks


----------

